
Secret to Life: To Get What You Need, You Have To Ask  - nlwhittemore
http://blog.assetmap.com/2011/04/networking/the-most-easily-forgotten-networking-truth-to-get-what-you-need-you-have-to-ask/
======
toptal
awesome.

